# Anywhere to buy DirecTV equipment for self-install?



## kevinwill1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. Forgive me if this has already been covered... I searched for over an hour through the whole forum and didn't find exactly what I was looking for. Maybe I was using the wrong search terms, or looking in the wrong place?? Who knows...

Anyway, I was looking to find out if anyone was aware of reputable merchants (online or in the proximity of Greensboro, NC) that would sell me DirecTV equipment, send it to me directly, and let me do the install myself. I've attempted to order from DirecTV themselves a couple of times and had very bad experiences from the installers they sent out. I even went to so far as to speak to one of the Vice Presidents at DirecTV Corporate in charge of Consumer Relations (don't remember the name right off) to file a complaint. While the gentleman spent over an hour speaking with me, acknowledged the problem and was empathetic, he declined to do anything about it. I still want DirecTV, but I want to handle it myself.

Any ideas, suggestions, help, or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

www.solidsignal.com and www.monoprice.com will have everything you need.

However everything out of pocket will be very expensive compared to getting in done through DirecTV who will do the installation and provide free equipment. Techs get paid by the job not the hour so them going to your house and not completing the job costs them money. Maybe if you can give more background on the trouble that you had we can help out. A lot of the time people have higher expectations than what is covered in the free standard professional installation. Perhaps we can give you some tips on how to prep for your install so it will be how you want it but still be able to get the deal through DirecTV.

You could also call a local dealer as well however I don't know of any dealer that would allow a customer to do their own install at the risk of having them get charged if you did something wrong and needed a service tech to come fix it.

I would also ask that you tell us how many TV's you have and how many of those are HD.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Costco as a local retailer, not always in stock

Best Buy

try http://www.weaknees.com online


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

You can order from DirecTV's web site and choose the self-install option. I've also ordered from SolidSignal.com with good results.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bakers12 said:


> You can order from DirecTV's web site and choose the self-install option. I've also ordered from SolidSignal.com with good results.


You cannot choose self installation as a new customer.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh and :welcome_s to DBSTalk


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> Costco as a local retailer, not always in stock
> 
> Best Buy
> 
> try http://www.weaknees.com online


I don't think Costco or BestBuy sell dishes.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

trdrjeff said:


> Costco as a local retailer, not always in stock
> 
> Best Buy
> 
> try http://www.weaknees.com online


Best Buy does not carry satellite dish's and it's getting harder to find standard def receivers in best buys as well.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

You may not be able to "choose" self-install as a new customer anymore but I bet you can do it and then call DirecTV to sign up and they're not going to turn you away. I'm not saying this has great benefits (it will definitely cost you more), but if it's what you want to do, there's nothing wrong with it.

I had a terrible original install with DirecTV, that I even paid for, when we first signed up a dozen years ago. We then had a dish replacement by DirecTV, maybe three years later when locals came available and this time it wasn't just bad, but a nightmare; damage to our roof we didn't know about caused leaks and major damage, and no one--the installer nor DirecTV--would take responsibility. It ended up costing us thousands. (We sent them the bill and DirecTV gave us a $250 service credit. It would have cost us as much to sue the "independent installer" as we had paid for repairs so we just let it go.) So, DirecTV is never coming never my house again. Ever. When we needed a five LNB dish for MPEG4 we bought it from Solid Signal and hired a local person we vetted, and trusted, to install it. DirecTV had no problem with that. But, instead of a free equipment swap, we were out of pocket a few hundred bucks. 

Things may have changed greatly with DirecTV's install since I last used them, but I'm not optimistic enough to ever try them again and find out.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

susanandmark said:


> You may not be able to "choose" self-install as a new customer anymore but I bet you can do it and then call DirecTV to sign up and they're not going to turn you away. I'm not saying this has great benefits (it will definitely cost you more), but if it's what you want to do, there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I had a terrible original install with DirecTV, that I even paid for, when we first signed up a dozen years ago. We then had a dish replacement by DirecTV, maybe three years later when locals came available and this time it wasn't just bad, but a nightmare; damage to our roof we didn't know about caused leaks and major damage, and no one--the installer nor DirecTV--would take responsibility. It ended up costing us thousands. (We sent them the bill and DirecTV gave us a $250 service credit. It would have cost us as much to sue the "independent installer" as we had paid for repairs so we just let it go.) So, DirecTV is never coming never my house again. Ever. When we needed a five LNB dish for MPEG4 we bought it from Solid Signal and hired a local person we vetted, and trusted, to install it. DirecTV had no problem with that. But, instead of a free equipment swap, we were out of pocket a few hundred bucks.
> 
> Things may have changed greatly with DirecTV's install since I last used them, but I'm not optimistic enough to ever try them again and find out.


You cannot do a self install as a new customer through DirecTV. They will not ship the equipment to you. Sorry to hear about your experiences but they will not do this. They would rather turn a customer away then have to support and clean up people's botched self installs. Especially with most installs now days having HD and being SWM. Connecting things in the wrong order will fry receivers connected. That means more cost to replace equipment. It's not worth it to them.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

You can get DirecTV dishes and receivers through Ebay, install them yourself and then call to activate them.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You cannot do a self install as a new customer through DirecTV. They will not ship the equipment to you. Sorry to hear about your experiences but they will not do this. They would rather turn a customer away then have to support and clean up people's botched self installs. Especially with most installs now days having HD and being SWM. Connecting things in the wrong order will fry receivers connected. That means more cost to replace equipment. It's not worth it to them.


I never said they would send you the equipment ... I said you'd have to buy it yourself and then either install yourself (no longer so simple, though my husband could do it back in the day before more complicated dishes appeared) or hire someone to do it, all on your own dime. Then you can just call and activate.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

susanandmark said:


> I never said they would send you the equipment ... I said you'd have to buy it yourself and then either install yourself (no longer so simple, though my husband could do it back in the day before more complicated dishes appeared) or hire someone to do it, all on your own dime. Then you can just call and activate.


Then I misunderstood your post sorry you are correct if you paid for everything out of pocket they would activate you.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Luckily when I decided to subscribe to DirecTV in December 2000 you had a myriad of choices depending on your technical expertise and there were no hassles like "leasing" or "commitments".

You could stroll into your favorite retailer and buy everything you needed (which is what I did), take it all home, and install it yourself. I recall for those not wanting to do this a "professional installation" was available for $150 but after reading a few posts in this thread and experiencing a few non-optional "professional visits" in the past few years I'm glad I did the original install myself!

I actually asked a Best Buy employee why they didn't sell dishes and other DirecTV hardware anymore. He told me that in order to offer some of the discounts and "new customer" DirecTV specials, Best Buy had to agree to stop selling dishes, LNB's, and other DirecTV hardware that wasn't leased.

I wonder what DirecTV would do if you just bought an entire system from someone who switched to cable or DISH NETWORK, installed it yourself, and then called in to get it activated. I'm sure you'd have to pay the $20 for new access cards, but what about a commitment or a new customer special?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The general rule is they will not activate an account with used equipment. As with anything I'm sure you'll have someone who will pop in saying they did it for them.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> Luckily when I decided to subscribe to DirecTV in December 2000 you had a myriad of choices depending on your technical expertise and there were no hassles like "leasing" or "commitments".
> 
> You could stroll into your favorite retailer and buy everything you needed (which is what I did), take it all home, and install it yourself. I recall for those not wanting to do this a "professional installation" was available for $150 but.....


Still the same situation in 2003 when I signed up, but it did not last much longer, less than a year I think. I went with the optional installation through a Circuit City deal where I bought my dish, and 2 boxes. I kind of miss that particular aspect of the "old" DirecTV.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Still the same situation in 2003 when I signed up, but it did not last much longer, less thatn a year I think. I went with the optional installation through a Circuit City deal where I bought my dish, and 2 boxes. I kind of miss that particular aspect of the "old" DirecTV.


Me too. At least you can still buy DirecTV hardware on the web and install it yourself in the event a multiswitch or LNB fails (unlike DISH network). But they certainly don't seem to want people doing anything to add new equipment or features without getting stuck with a new commitment.

Case and point: As you can see from my signature line, I have an R22. I was considering buying a Slimline dish and upgrading to HD myself without having to get a used clunker "genuine" HD DVR that came with a commitment extension but they figured that one out and now you can't have HD Access added to your account UNLESS you have a "genuine" HD receiver/DVR.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

He won't be able to go off Ebay, because they won't activate a new account with used equipment. Has the Brand New (Owned) or leased.
Also, keep in mind that even if you do "purchase" the equipment from somebody other than Directv, you still won't own it. It's still a lease. The only way I'm aware of it actually outright purchase a new receiver is through Directv themselves (Or an HR21 Pro).


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I have heard that even with all new equipment they wont activate a new account unless a tech comes out to the house to verify your installation. Whether it is just inspected or he redoes most of it I dont know, and if this is even true I dont know but it is someting to check out


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

I have never had a D* tech to my house, period. I did my 1st self install in 1995. I buy my dishes off of ebay, and my recievers from Best Buy. I would definitely get a SWIM dish at this point, so you will be ready for things like MRV, etc.

If you can, I would do a pole mount if possible. This will give you easier accessibility to the dish in case of a problem. Also, a meter will be very helpful to align you dish. I use a Accutrac 22.

Good luck!


----------



## greyanne06 (Apr 11, 2010)

Try thesatelliteshop.net 
On of the dishes they have is Directv AU9-SL3 3 LNB Slim Line Dish Antenna w/ Support Braces

It comes with a triple LNB. It's $109. 
Equipment can be expensive to get started. But you would know how to troubleshoot it on your own and not depend on DirectV to "fix" it and you wouldn't have to wait for a technician to come out.

I bought my own equipment when Directv first cam out and it came with the Dishes and the LNB's. Then later when the receivers died I bought more receivers and they also came with dishes and LNB's. Now I have enough Dishes/LNB's to take camping with me and still have extra in case one goes bad.

I bought a multi switch from a local cable company for $39 and it integrates the RCP and LCP signals and outputs the singal through a standard coax cable.

The above dish and LNB should fix you up nicely if you want to spend that much money.
Remember that LNB's go out from time to time and you may have to replace it.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

longrider said:


> I have heard that even with all new equipment they wont activate a new account unless a tech comes out to the house to verify your installation. Whether it is just inspected or he redoes most of it I dont know, and if this is even true I dont know but it is someting to check out


That is what I understand to be the new policy. They will not startup a new account unless a tech comes out - even if you buy everything new and install it yourself.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> He won't be able to go off Ebay, because they won't activate a new account with used equipment. Has the Brand New (Owned) or leased.
> Also, keep in mind that even if you do "purchase" the equipment from somebody other than Directv, you still won't own it. It's still a lease. The only way I'm aware of it actually outright purchase a new receiver is through Directv themselves (Or an HR21 Pro).


You can buy owned HRs from eBay sellers or thru Craigslist. I have six of them and have had no problems with them. What they won't do is activate an HR that you "buy" thru eBay or Craigslist that is still on their lease list. In other words you cannot "buy" a used HR that is still active on someone's account and activate it on your account as a leased receiver and certainly not as an owned HR.

Rich


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I've found Ebay is the way to go for dishes and/or multiswitches. I'd stay away from them for receivers though - for that I'd probably shoose Costco.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

If you are a new customer and enroll through an internet dealer, you will pay the same prices for equipment and programming on the same terms as DirecTV itself offers, but the hardware will be sent directly to you, so you can self install it if you so choose. I believe the current bug-a-boo to getting the service then turned on is that when someone calls in to do so, they have to have an installer's ID number. but since the installation for a new system is generally free, it won't cost you anything to have the interrnet seller's technician show up at your residence and call in the job for you.

The only problem, as I see it, is that if you want the system installed in a manner that does not comply with DirecTV's installation mandates, such as not grounding it or securing the dish in an unapproved way, the installer may be concerned that unless he makes it conform, he might get a chargeback, so if it is physically impossible for you to have a conforming installaion at your premises, then there will be a problem, whereas if you just don't want to look at a coax or ground wire or dish antenna where he believes it has to be, you can just "remedy" that situation to your own satisfaction after he leaves.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

So when did these couple of times occur???

Sounds like you just want Free Advice which is Okay if you are Honest and Upfront about it but if you can't use the Search Function then you need to call Directv and let them do it professionally!!!

Kevin, you did not mention what your problem was so we can ascertain why the Directv Installer was not Empathetic.

Very Curious as alot of Nubie Installers Post here to get help when they really don't know what they are doing and want us to do their work for them!!!

The Search Function is Your Friend unless you are Lazy!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pfp said:


> I've found Ebay is the way to go for dishes and/or multiswitches. I'd stay away from them for receivers though - for that I'd probably shoose Costco.


Doesn't look like Costco is selling HRs anymore. Haven't seen one in weeks. The other thing is that buying one at Costco doesn't give you any choice of model and extends your commitment by two years when you activate it. Since I don't want the models that they usually sell and I have no commitment...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> If you are a new customer and enroll through an internet dealer, you will pay the same prices for equipment and programming on the same terms as DirecTV itself offers, but the hardware will be sent directly to you, so you can self install it if you so choose. I believe the current bug-a-boo to getting the service then turned on is that when someone calls in to do so, they have to have an installer's ID number. but since the installation for a new system is generally free, it won't cost you anything to have the interrnet seller's technician show up at your residence and call in the job for you.
> 
> The only problem, as I see it, is that if you want the system installed in a manner that does not comply with DirecTV's installation mandates, such as not grounding


As far as I know from my own experience, D*'s installers do NOT ground the system and if they attempt to do it, they do it improperly. A properly trained installer would do this, but in my part of the country, we apparently have no properly trained installers. And I've had plenty of installers come to my house and none of them has grounded my system properly. I had to do that myself.

Rich


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I heard Sam's Club has a distribution contract now and not Costco. Not sure why it would (or is) have to be either/or. Has anyone seen them in Sam's


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmmm... There were DirecTV receivers for sale at my local Costco that last time I was there a week or two ago...

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Hmmm... There were DirecTV receivers for sale at my local Costco that last time I was there a week or two ago...
> 
> - Merg


Been a long time since I've seen one at a Costco here in NJ.

Kinda got the impression that they were selling out stock, I did ask, but nobody knew if they would be getting more in. But with Costco, asking someone on the floor is usually like talking to the wall.

Rich


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

when i moved i wanted to take advantage of the movers conenction offer to get a second dish (my old one is now my 'tailgate' dish). I called and setup an appointment, the guy came out and saw about 5 receivers on the paperwork and thought he was going to have a real long day ahead of him. I told him I've always done my installs myself, that he could just leave me the dish, SWM LNB, and 200ft of coax, i'd give him $20 and sign the work order and he'd go away. That's what we did and everyone was happy.


----------



## chefwong (Jan 26, 2008)

How is that possible...or is different under Movers ?
When my install was done, the tech did have to call DTV if I recall...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

berniec said:


> I told him I've always done my installs myself, that he could just leave me the dish, SWM LNB, and 200ft of coax, i'd give him $20 and sign the work order and he'd go away. That's what we did and everyone was happy.


That's great, until you do one minor thing wrong, the job gets QC'd, and the tech gets charged back for the entire job. While I can't speak for your area, it happens all the time in mine, so there's no way I'd let my techs do that. I totally understand why you'd want to do it, but DirecTV's policies have become so rigid (due in large part to lousy installers) that there just isn't any leeway inside the system.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> That's great, until you do one minor thing wrong, the job gets QC'd, and the tech gets charged back for the entire job. While I can't speak for your area, it happens all the time in mine, so there's no way I'd let my techs do that. I totally understand why you'd want to do it, but DirecTV's policies have become so rigid (due in large part to lousy installers) that there just isn't any leeway inside the system.


Even a receiver that dies causes a charge back doesn't it?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> Even a receiver that dies causes a charge back doesn't it?


If its in the 1st 90 days after install I believe it does...which is just plain wrong if that is the case.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> If its in the 1st 90 days after install I believe it does...which is just plain wrong if that is the case.


Yeah, that is messed up. There are lots of things an installer can do wrong that they should get a charge back for, but they can't be held responsible for electronics that go back. ESPECIALLY hard drives.
Are they just automatically charged back? What if they get there and find it's actually the user's fault? Or is it just a blanket "Anything goes wrong, automatic charge back, no questions asked"?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Installers are NOT charged back for dead receivers, but they are still penalized for them as their "Service In [x days]" stats will suffer. Sin0, Sin7, and Sin30 are used for performance ranking. It could cause a tech to be given a lower routing priority or lose a promotion, both of which will affect his pay.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Installers are NOT charged back for dead receivers, but they are still penalized for them as their "Service In [x days]" stats will suffer. Sin0, Sin7, and Sin30 are used for performance ranking. It could cause a tech to be given a lower routing priority or lose a promotion, both of which will affect his pay.


Holding the tech responsible for something that's COMPLETELY out of their control. Oh yeah, that's fair  Honestly, if I were a tech, that would happen to me only a few times, and then I'd tell them, well, I can't exactly say on this forum what I'd tell them, but I'm sure you can figure it out :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> That's great, until you do one minor thing wrong, the job gets QC'd, and the tech gets charged back for the entire job. While I can't speak for your area, it happens all the time in mine, so there's no way I'd let my techs do that. I totally understand why you'd want to do it, but DirecTV's policies have become so rigid (due in large part to lousy installers) that there just isn't any leeway inside the system.


Yeah, but look where he lives. NYC Metro area. We have no "techs" in this very highly populated area, just underpaid, poorly trained installers who don't last long on the job because you simply cannot live around here on the salary that they make.

In this area, you really need a lot of money to live well. That usually means two people working full time in a household. $60,000 a year is no where near a comfortable salary for this area and those installers don't make that much. Add in their lack of training and it's no surprise the installer took his $20 and left.

If D* is truly looking for lousy installations and terrible installers, we got 'em.

Rich


----------

